# IT- 30 Over heating question



## caseytractor (Aug 23, 2021)

I was brush hogging with my Ferguson TO - 30 i believe its a 50's model and it over heated really bad. Turns out there was a ton of weeds and grass stuck in the front of the radiator blocking air to cool the tractor. I cleaned that out, and waited a couple days and ran it for about 8 min and it keeps over heating.
I was wondering if anybody knows the best way to clean out the radiator or if i should be looking for something else being the problem on why its overheating?

Thanks for any info


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. If it overheated really bad..... you may have cracked the cylinder head, Remove the rad cap and fire it up. have a look in there to see if you have bubbles in the coolant, bubbles with perhaps smoke in them. 
BTW, I think you mean you have a TO-30, no?


----------



## caseytractor (Aug 23, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. If it overheated really bad..... you may have cracked the cylinder head, Remove the rad cap and fire it up. have a look in there to see if you have bubbles in the coolant, bubbles with perhaps smoke in them.
> BTW, I think you mean you have a TO-30, no?


You are correct... Thanks. Thanks for the info. I'm a first time tractor owner need all the advice i can get.


----------



## caseytractor (Aug 23, 2021)

caseytractor said:


> You are correct... Thanks. Thanks for the info. I'm a first time tractor owner need all the advice i can get.





pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. If it overheated really bad..... you may have cracked the cylinder head, Remove the rad cap and fire it up. have a look in there to see if you have bubbles in the coolant, bubbles with perhaps smoke in them.
> BTW, I think you mean you have a TO-30, no?


If there is bubbles that's bad no doubt?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If there are smokey bubbles, it may not be looking good. You did check the coolant in the radiator to make sure it was full after the over heat? The coolant level should be checked periodically anyways, along with other fluid levels. I, for instance, always check my oil levels before the first startup of the day.


----------



## caseytractor (Aug 23, 2021)

pogobill said:


> If there are smokey bubbles, it may not be looking good. You did check the coolant in the radiator to make sure it was full after the over heat? The coolant level should be checked periodically anyways, along with other fluid levels. I, for instance, always check my oil levels before the first startup of the day.


Thanks for the info.


----------

